# Need help... my rabbit died. :(



## Aby (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and have registered because I need help trying to figure out what caused my rabbit to die...  As it stands, I am convinced it was me... :'(

So here's the story. Last Monday night we noticed that our rabbit wasn't her normal perky eating crazy self... She had not excreted for a whole day and she was having problems keeping her left eye open. We cuddled her etc. and told her we would take her to a vet asap. The following day, we noticed her left eye was now bulging from its socket. I was terrified. She has always been a well rabbit and reeeeally chubby and we loved her that way, never off her food and always up for a fight with my husband... or my dog... lol. So first thing Tuesday morning we took her to the vets, we were told that she had a temp of 106 and was given an antibiotic injection and painkiller injection, we were also given eye drops to take home. Later that day, she became increasingly worse, her eye was now bulging red and the outer rim (top and bottom) was red. I rang the vets and they took her in, put her on an IV drip and we were told they would monitor her. I rang everyday, twice a day for 2 and a half days straight. Friday morning she came out and we were told she was being feisty and was told she was eating quite well. Upon picking her up, she looked incredibly worse than what she did when she had gone in. Her left eye was cloudy, even more bulgy and had developed an ulcer, I wasn't pleased... Anyway, we took her home with the following: Baytril in which I had to give her 2.8ml a day and Fucithalmic eye drops that I had to apply twice a day. At this point, she had lost about a 10th of her body weight and was still around 104 (temp). We made her as comfortable as possible. We noticed as the day went on that she wasn't eating anything. Concerned, I rang another vets and booked her in to see them to obtain a second opinion. In the meantime as well, I rang the previous vets back and asked what was wrong with her and why she wasn't eating. The vet there said he was sure she had Pasteurella, even though she didn't have any snuffles. He also said she had been eating Critical Care through a syringe. We then went and picked some Critical Care up and went home again to try it. She didn't take to it like we had hoped but instead starting eating dandelion leaves and plantain instead. We were still worried however as she would not drink, at all. We tried syringing it, but she just dribbled it out. She did, on the other hand, take her medicines very well. Upon seeing the other vet, she was given extra medicine to help fight the virus or whatever she had harder. She was given: Loxicom at 15kg once a day, Ranitidine Syrup 1ml three times daily, Cisapride 0.3ml three times daily and Viscotears (induce tear drops) that had to be applied to the eye three times daily also. This all happened on Friday, the day we brought her home.

Saturday, she went for a check up again at the second vets we had gone to the previous day. At this point, we noticed she had lost about an 8th of her body weight. She had eaten well in the night and actually drank from her water bottle on her own (she also had a bowl just in case). We did however notice that her eye looked a little less swollen. Her temperature had gone up to 105 at this point. The vet told me that she thought it was a case of the fact my rabbit had developed a bad eye infection and it made her very unwell and depressed. This is why she didn't want to eat or drink on her own (as I had to sit with her and pass her food in order for her to eat it). Feeling a bit more optimistic, we took her home again and agreed to have a check-up Monday afternoon (yesterday). 

Upon bringing her home, her eye would just constantly leak puss, yellowish and smelly all day long. Her eye was a mess and I felt so sorry for her. Even so, she remained grooming herself and still aggressive with my husband. On Sunday, her eye looked very much the same but we spent most of the day wiping away puss. We decided Sunday night to trim the hair away around the bottom of her eye so that it didn't stick to her fur and it could breathe a bit better. My husband did that and managed to give her a bald spot just under her eye! She ate well and took in a lot of fluids and I felt really hopeful for her.

I would like to point out her poos were tiny, hard and dark brown. Not normal or healthy. They were like that for the few days we had her.

Then yesterday happened, I checked on her in the morning, She was okay and was grooming herself vigorously. I went into kitchen to chop her up some carrot, apple pieces and lettuce. I came back to her cage and noticed her left cheek was soaked in blood, loads of it. I hadn't noticed it before, but her cage was quite dark so can't be sure. I should have taken her to the vets there and then but I wanted to stop the bleeding. I rushed her upstairs and showered the blood away, I towel dried her and then blow dried the rest of her cheek and neck (every now and then the hot passing over her eye, I did do my best not to do that though). She tried to get away but I held her tightly to make sure she got dried thoroughly. Afterwards, I wrapped a bandage round her head to stop it bleeding any further. But it was just pouring. No puss, just blood. Afterwards, she just laid there, not moving and lethargic. Completely different to what she had been before the shower and blow dry. 

I rushed her to the vets and he said her eye would have to come out. She laid on the vet table and just wouldn't move, I was shaking with fear and was worried beyond words. I asked if she had mixy, and was told most likely no, I then asked if it was pasteurella, he said he couldn't be sure but she hadn't shown signs of it. He said that the bleeding could have been caused by an abscess above the tooth on her left cheek. But her teeth had been looked at constantly and I had been told by three vets now they were fine. I couldn't work out what was going on. At this point, she continued to bleed.

I took her home and she was laying in her animal box tilting her head, the side of the bleeding. I was crying at this point. I just knew she was going to die. At home, I put the box on the floor and opened it up, usually she would jump out, but she didn't. She laid there, still and had began breathing hard. I put her in her enclosure (indoor rabbit) and she just kept changing her position, every 30 seconds or so. I put a blanket on the floor and laid with her. I then answered a phone call and sat up, she jumped out of her enclosure, hopped across the floor to the mat, flopped down on the floor and continued breathing vigorously. I rang the vets as I feared for her life, at this point she started to twitch and did so about 3 or 4 times. I cried as I explained that I couldn't move her and she was too weak. She then hacked, but nothing came out. They said she would have to come in as there was no treatment to give her in her condition that could be done on a home trip. I ran upstairs to use the toilet and heard her hack again. I screamed for her and ran back down. She was stretched out on the mat, I grabbed her, she shook a few more times, looked at me and died in my arms.   

I rushed her to the vets and cremation was sorted out.  They said they just didn't know what had finally taken her, all she could say was that something had popped, gone into the brain and took her.  But I am not convinced. I have done research and found that abscessed in the teeth cannot burst themselves in rabbits, but can in dogs and cats. I feel like it was me blow drying her that finally did it. Not only did it add to her stress, but it perhaps overheated her (hence the rapid breathing later on and with her being lethargic), the head tilt, and the convulsions. All of the things that happen when a rabbit gets overheated. I feel like I could have dried her eye out too much by accident and made something pop? I don't know.  She was okay up until that point and then it was as if she just gave up.  I feel angry that neither vets had done any x-rays and now I will never know. I honestly feel like I overheated her, she was already dehydrated and had a high temperature and stressed. 

Someone please help. Has anything else gone through anything similar? Are any of you vets or know vets that can help? Anyone I can go to, to relay the story? I just cannot find what it could be. I am distraught and have been crying constantly feeling like my actions took her.

Thank you for taking the time to read this. Any info would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## KeltonB (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry you had this happen. I wish I could offer an expert opinion, but it does sound maybe like an abscess (I'm sure the more medically-inclined folks can help tell you for sure). You were amazing and did everything you could, I can only imagine the emotional and fiscal toll this took on you. If there's any comfort, you were holding your loved one when she passed, which is a true blessing I think. My condolences.


----------



## Cake (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh man, what a horrific thing to go through. I understand that horrible helpless feeling when you take your rabbit to the vet and no one seems to fully understand (or care) what's going on and you end up going to several vets only for something like this to happen. It's really traumatic 

You sound like you did everything you could and with a lot of care and attention. It really does sound like there was a serious infection/abscess, maybe even an underlying disease that caused an abscess to start. I'm surprised the vets didn't take x-rays and a sample of the pus/infection to determine what bacteria it was. I guess they would charge a lot of money to have investigate the cause of death too.  

I'm no expert on rabbits but I just wanted to say that I'm really saddened to hear of your experience and wish you the best with getting through the loss of your little buddy. Rabbits can be so emotionally destructive :/


----------



## jemm (Sep 3, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss  and what you had to go through, it sounds like you did as much as you could and to echo Kelton at least you were together when she went. Binky free little one


----------



## kmaben (Sep 3, 2013)

Aw I'm so sorry about your baby. No your blow drying did not kill her. For the eye to bulge like that something major was going on. Abscess being one of several causes. I'm surprised xrays weren't taken or a biopsy/needle aspirate
done. The pain, medications, and actual problem threw her off her food probably causing secondary GI issues. Sadly hippity hops go down hill very quickly. I wouldnt blame yourself at all. I would however look for a new vet.


----------



## Aby (Sep 3, 2013)

Everyone one is being so sweet and kind. 

It was awful, she was my favourite and my best friend.  I truly miss her and cried most of the night. 

I just want to say thank you to everyone so far for your wonderful words, it has given me some piece of mind. 

All the information has been helpful as well. I am really angry that no-one did bother to x-ray her or she may still be here. 

I will never replace her, but always know she was my unique little baby.


----------



## majorv (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm inclined to agree that it was a tumor or abscess, either behind or in the back of her eye. It sounds like it might've ruptured. Your bathing her may have caused some stress but isn't why she died. I'm not sure there's anything you could've done...sounds like she died of blood loss, but if it ruptured then it also would've spread the infection to the brain. That's just my guess. It's tough going through something that traumatic. :hug1


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 3, 2013)

This is a really heart breaking story of an EXCELLENT rabbit owner who did everything that she could to treat and save her rabbit. You did nothing but help her. 

It is often difficult to find a a vet who is truly rabbit knowledgeable and I do believe that neither vet zeroed in on the issue . A superficial examination of the teeth will not show infected tooth roots. An x-ray may ( or may not) have shown an abscess behind the eye. 
Last year my smallest chinchilla rabbit, Bernie developed a swelling of his eye. I immediately took him to the vet and he was placed on bicillin injections and oral baytril due to a tooth abscess ( Pushing his eye out) which showed up on x-ray. Despite this treatment the infection grew worse extremely fast ( by the hour) and I had him euthanized when his eyeball was almost out of the socket. It was gruesome and horrible. He was only 3 yrs old but he had had prior dental issues . 
I guess that what I am telling you is that even if he had received the correct treatment that it may have been the same outcome. 
The bath had nothing to do with his death. At the point of severe hemorrhaging I am quite sure that he would have passed on anyway. 
I am so sorry that you lost your best friend in such a sad and horrific manner. ray: :cry1::sosad (((HUGS)))


----------



## Aby (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your lovely words.  It's so nice to know that you all thought I did everything I could. It is just very hard because I wish I had pushed harder to get her x-rays or anything else that could have shed light.  

I could have never imagined my life without her. 

Thanks so much for all of your kindness, I feel like I have friends that I have never met helping me through and it's amazing.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope that you stay on the forum . You will make a lot of friends ; most of us have gone through illness and death with our rabbits..... and all of us tend to blame ourselves when something terrible happens but most of time it isn't in our control :feelbetter:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 3, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Sometimes, no matter how hard we strive, it's just not to be. Our boy Milli had a lump and abscess on his jaw. We had it drained and put him on pain meds and antibiotics. It came right back and with further examination, it was a malignant tumor, so you know where I'm going with this. Sure do miss him as he was one of the sweetest big boys we ever had.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 3, 2013)

I am so sorry. I have heard of a similar incident in which a small eye irritation turned into a ruptured eye that led to an emergency removal. It can be hard to see a small scratch on the cornea, and they can get bad very quickly. I am not sure the vets you saw gave you the best advice and most appropriate treatment. I hope you can find a better rabbit vet from the forum. You took great care of your bunny and it was by no means your fault.


----------



## Troller (Sep 4, 2013)

Im so sorry but it sounds like you did everything possible to help your bun out. I doubt there was any fault with your handling so don't dwell on such thoughts if you can.


----------



## sarahbunny (Sep 4, 2013)

oh gosh, i am a new(ish) rabbit owner and i have no idea why she died but please dont blame yourself, you did everything you could and more to try and help the poor little mite and you must have gone thro hell.. I hope you can look back at the healthy times with her and remember them not this awful time..bless her little soul and big hug for you xx


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 4, 2013)

What a tough thing to go through. I think you did everything you could. I am so sorry for the loss of your friend in such a traumatizing way. I can't even imagine..

Please feel better soon. I am thinking of you
:feelbetter:


----------



## Aby (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone, and for all your thoughts and well wishes. 

A lady on another forum posted me this, it has helped me feel better (and also made me cry my eyes out!) but I thought it might help someone else who has gone through losing their best friend.

*Invisible Bunny*

Wake up Mum, wake up quick!
I have to stop your nightmares or you'll get sick.
I'm still here Mum I've not gone
Instead I'm just in spirit; I'm now an invisible bun.
Don't cry Mum
I can't bare to see you sad,
You were my best friend
The best a bunny could have.

When you sleep in the night
I'm lying by your side
I listen to your heartbeat
And I nuzzle you with pride.
Sometimes I bring my bunny friends
Just to let them see
The one who was my Mum
The special one to me.

In the morning when you wake Mum
I miss your lovely smile,
You can still wave
You see, I can still see you, although you can't see me?

I follow you around
I'm the shadow in the corner of your eye,
I'm still your little bunny
Invisible
And I will never die.

You have all been such a big help and made me feel better about the guilt. I am however still trying to get through that part of it.  We went through some of her stuff just now and I noticed that she had been pooing and weeing regularly, which makes me so confused as to how she just dropped down dead the next day... 

The hardest part is not knowing and therefore is the thing that makes me judge my actions... as it stands, everything is so hard. 

I leave you with a picture of me and her... (I was crying in this photo).


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 5, 2013)

What a lovely poem and a beautiful little bunny, you must be devastated but time does heal all, I know people say it but it is true and you´ll be able to remember all your wonderful memories with her. 

I´ve seen that poem before and it always makes me cry, reminds me of all the other pets I´ve lost but you may decide at some time to get a new bunny friend when you´re ready. I hope you do as you were a fabulous mom to her and I´m sure there´s some other little rabbit out there waiting for a home with someone to love them.


----------

